# Assign #4: Seven



## Nikon Fan (May 16, 2005)

This weeks assignment is "seven" and the idea comes from thebeginning   Since we've had two technical assignments I thought I'd switch it up.  Remember you can still post your pics even after the deadline, even though a new assignment is posted.  

Everyone's submissions for last week were really great, and lots of people participated, keep up the great work  Bring on the creativity!!!


----------



## ferny (May 17, 2005)

I just need to find me a prostitute who'll let me cut her up and my entry will be ready. :crazy:


----------



## jadin (May 17, 2005)

Can we use old photos?


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 18, 2005)

Sure Jadin  I wouldn't see where it's a problem to do so...although shooting new ones is encourage to challenge us a bit more


----------



## jadin (May 18, 2005)

I understand. I only ask 'cause I have one that's quite appropriate!


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2005)

Hey, cool one!
(Let's hope it shows as a direct link once I'll have posted this reply... before this, I had to copy and paste the properties to get to it).


----------



## hobbes28 (May 19, 2005)

I finally got around to getting one of these done :cheer:


----------



## ferny (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's different.


----------



## pursuer (May 24, 2005)




----------



## photo gal (May 24, 2005)

Like Hobbes I finally got around to getting one of these done!!  Had every intention of doing the other assignments but.......well anyway.....









Thanks Amanda, that was fun!!


----------



## tempra (May 25, 2005)

Well, there's seven of em


----------



## LaFoto (May 26, 2005)

OK, better late than never:

Seven round holes in this brick:





Seven "bells" on this lily of the valley:





Seven paperback books by my favourite author (the 8th I've got is a *signed by herself!* hardback):





The seven days of this week on my kitchen calendar:





Apart from the fact that I tried to find something about the Number 7, these are quite weak, photography-wise, I fear...  I ought to become more creative!

*Edit*:
And will I _ever_ be able to understand when and why Photobucket resizes photos and when and why they don't???? I won't....


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 4, 2005)

Shot this today at the ballpark, Better late that never


----------



## forgottenskies (Jun 5, 2005)

Seven Mourning Doves


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

